# domestica



## Old adiemus (27 Maggio 2008)

nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
adiemus​


----------



## Rebecca (27 Maggio 2008)

anche io sono rimasta colpita.
e mi ha fatto ricordare che il Bas rimase colpito dal fatto che io mi facessi le pulizie da sola.
comunque, tu prima di fare questa domanda, dimmi un po'... tu te le fai le pulizie?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
> per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
> 
> adiemus​


 
io un po' detesto farle le pulizie e un po' il tempo che ho preferisco farlo a spupazzarmi mio figlio....
inoltre quando c'è la donna delle pulizie in casa ne approfitto per farmi manicure pedicure e pulizia del viso da me, invece di andare in un centro estetico, dove spenderei più di quello che mi costa la signora...

una curiosità: voi quantoi pagate?
io dalle 8 alle 14 una volta a settimana, € 25,00


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Ho la donna delle pulizie perche' non ho tempo...


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Ce l'ho e viene una volta a settimana.
Lavorando ho poco tempo (o almeno troppo poco rispetto a quello che vorrei) per stare con mio figlio. per cui invece di fare le pulizie preferisco giocare con lui.
Rispamio su altre cose.


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
> per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
> 
> adiemus​


sto' lavorando dieci ore il giorno, faccio la spesa, ho un cane, una figlia, un marito che lascia mutande e calzini zozzi ovunque, due conigli e un pesce rosso........ah dimenticavo un bel giardino di 100mq ....... da passare con l'acido ogni dieci giorni

secondo te potessi me le farei da sola le pulizie?????? direi di si, perchè come pulisci casa tua non lo fa' nessuno.........


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io un po' detesto farle le pulizie e un po' il tempo che ho preferisco farlo a spupazzarmi mio figlio....
> inoltre quando c'è la donna delle pulizie in casa ne approfitto per farmi manicure pedicure e pulizia del viso da me, invece di andare in un centro estetico, dove spenderei più di quello che mi costa la signora...
> 
> una curiosità: voi quantoi pagate?
> io dalle 8 alle 14 una volta a settimana, € 25,00


idem, il tempo che rimane lo uso per mia figlia e per me.......

dunque 6,50 l'ora ........ da 6 a 9 ore la settimana dipende.......


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> idem, il tempo che rimane lo uso per mia figlia e per me.......
> 
> dunque 6,50 l'ora ........ da 6 a 9 ore la settimana dipende.......


io 8,50 all'ora per una volta alla settimana (3 ore...)


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sto' lavorando dieci ore il giorno, faccio la spesa, ho un cane, una figlia, un marito che lascia mutande e calzini zozzi ovunque, due conigli e un pesce rosso........ah dimenticavo un bel giardino di 100mq ....... da passare con l'acido ogni dieci giorni
> 
> secondo te potessi me le farei da sola le pulizie?????? direi di si, perchè come pulisci casa tua non lo fa' nessuno.........


Io comunque mi liberei del marito... o mandalo in un centro d'addestramento...


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io 8,50 all'ora per una volta alla settimana (3 ore...)


Io 9 euro all'ora, una volta a settimana (4 ore).
Ma la signora che viene da me è un tesoro, bravissima e dolcissima. Le darei anche il doppio se me lo chiedesse


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

un giorno si uno no per  un' ora 10 euro


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io 9 euro una volta a settimana (4 ore).
> Ma la signora che viene da me è un tesoro, bravissima e dolcissima. Le darei anche il doppio se me lo chiedesse


la mia è brava ma non smette di parlare un attimo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anche io pahgerei pure di più perchè se c'è una cosa che odio è fare i lavori in casa


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io comunque mi liberei del marito... o mandalo in un centro d'addestramento...


........ giusto sabato ...... dici che te ne vai........ ma quando te ne vai veramente???????


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la mia è brava ma non smette di parlare un attimo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cavoli, anche io li odio!! La cosa che mi piace meno è passare l'aspirapolvere.
Non mi dispiace invece cucinare...però confesso che se avessi tanti soldi (ma proprio tanti) pagherei una signora che venisse tutti i giorni e che ogni tanto cucinasse pure!


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ........ giusto sabato ...... dici che te ne vai........ ma quando te ne vai veramente???????


...e poi come farebbe senza calzini puliti? Poverino...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

A me non dispiace fare i lavori di casa... ma non ho tempo... la mia domestica e' anche la baby sitter di Sbarella... la amo e Sbarella pure... fondamentalmente e' il mio unico punto d'appoggio non avendo famiglia _aggiro_...


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...e poi come farebbe senza calzini puliti? Poverino...


 
frega niente ci sono anche le lavanderie a gettoni .......... sua mamma non credo l'ha varato anche lei


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> frega niente ci sono anche le lavanderie a gettoni .......... sua mamma non credo l'ha varato anche lei


Imparerà a laverseli da solo!
E' assurdo che una donna che lavora e sta fuori tutto il giorno, una volta a casa debba anche fare da serva al marito (che magari se ne sta comodo sul divano)...hai mai provato a fargli capire che i lavori domestici non sono appannaggio eslcusivo delle donne?


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Imparerà a laverseli da solo!
> E' assurdo che una donna che lavora e sta fuori tutto il giorno, una volta a casa debba anche fare da serva al marito (che magari se ne sta comodo sul divano)...hai mai provato a fargli capire che i lavori domestici non sono appannaggio eslcusivo delle donne?


HO CONSUMATO LE CORDE VOCALI..........
non solo la serva, aggiusto tutto in casa, trapano, martello ecc........


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
> per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
> 
> adiemus​


 

secondo me alla fin fine non si ha voglia di farsi le pulizia.

comunque sono scelte personali.


io le faccende domestiche me le facci da sola. tutte.

e non pulisco casa solo una volta la settimana, mi sembra proprio troppo poco come frequenza.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

*Ehi...*

tutte risposte femminili... cambiano i tempi ma certe cose non cambiano mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> secondo me alla fin fine non si ha voglia di farsi le pulizia.
> 
> comunque sono scelte personali.
> 
> ...


grazie al cacio..
non è che la donna mi viene una volta alla settimana e il resto della settimana vivo nel casino.
Lei mi fa i lavori pesanti o noiosi..vetri, terrazzini, mobili cucina dentro e fuori (alti), stira ammira e non si fa i caci suoi..


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie al cacio..
> non è che la donna mi viene una volta alla settimana e il resto della settimana vivo nel casino.
> Lei mi fa i lavori pesanti o noiosi..vetri, terrazzini, mobili cucina dentro e fuori (alti), stira ammira e non si fa i caci suoi..


Ecco, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.
Ovvio che quattro ore a settimana non bastano per avere una casa pulita per tutta la settimana.


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> tutte risposte femminili... cambiano i tempi ma certe cose non cambiano mai...


...almeno qualche certezza nella vita ci vuole no?


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

direi che sei ore la settimana non sono niente......... io ha anche un cane che gira per la casa oltre al porceddu ........ mi sembra ovvio che il resto fa' la sguattera di casa......

e per chi lo pensa e lo ha scritto io quando a agosto sono a casa non solo vado al mare ma ci mando anche la donna ....... le pulizie me le faccio da sola perchè amo la mia casa e amo pulirmela a modo mio


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie al cacio..
> non è che la donna mi viene una volta alla settimana e il resto della settimana vivo nel casino.
> Lei mi fa i lavori pesanti o noiosi..vetri, terrazzini, mobili cucina dentro e fuori (alti), stira ammira e non si fa i caci suoi..


detesto solo il pensiero che una persona estranea alla famiglia tocchi le mie cose personali per lavarle, stirarle riporle nei miei cassetti.


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...almeno qualche certezza nella vita ci vuole no?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> detesto solo il pensiero che una persona estranea alla famiglia tocchi le mie cose personali per lavarle, stirarle riporle nei miei cassetti.


Mò me lo segno..


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> direi che sei ore la settimana non sono niente......... io ha anche un cane che gira per la casa oltre al porceddu ........ mi sembra ovvio che il resto fa' la sguattera di casa......
> 
> e per chi lo pensa e lo ha scritto io quando a agosto sono a casa non solo vado al mare ma ci mando anche la donna ....... le pulizie me le faccio da sola perchè amo la mia casa e amo pulirmela a modo mio


Io vivo in appartamento e ho anche due gatti. Se fosse per mio marito morirebbero di fame (per non parlare del cambio di sabbietta...) e nel periodo estivo lasciano ovunque simpatiche matasse di pelo...se non pulissi la casa anche gli altri giorni navigheremmo nella sporcizia...
Per quel che riguarda il fatto di un'estranea che mi mette a posto le cose non mi ha mai dato fastidio...per nulla.
Sarà che di lei mi fido ciecamente (la conosco da anni) e mi piace come persona...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
> per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
> adiemus​



Io non ho tempo, non ho assolutamente voglia, detesto fare le pulizie, ma le faccio io, spesso rubando il tempo al sonno.
Durante la settimana faccio il minimo indispensabile e il grosso nel weekend.
Ho avuto due volte la donna... alla prima davo 12,50 all'ora e l'ho silurata abbastanza alla svelta: non le faceva bene, se faceva danni cercava di occultarli senza dirmelo, era volutamente lenta e anche quando le dicevo di non fare una stanza, perché l'avevo fatta io la sera prima, la trovavo poi con la stanza in subbuglio, perché pur di tirare più ore possibili la faceva lo stesso.
La seconda l'ho chiamata quando sono stata operata, chiede 8 euro all'ora e mi piace sia come lavora che come persona, ma ora che ho riniziato a stare in piedi, faccio da sola... l'idea è comunque di chiamarla ogni tanto, in occasione di lavori grossi.
Non voglio essere vincolata da una persona in casa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> detesto solo il pensiero che una persona estranea alla famiglia tocchi le mie cose personali per lavarle, stirarle riporle nei miei cassetti.



Spero non capiti più, ma la penso come te (e sono, per questo, piuttosto preoccupata). Con la prima che è stata qua, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: doveva pulire solo le superfici esterne (e i frigoriferi... che comunque non ha mai fatto:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . La seconda metteva anche mano nei cassetti per riporre la roba che levava dallo stenditoio, perché io ero fisicamente impedita, e comunque mi chiedeva sempre se e come fare.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

se stira mi stira solo lunzuola e asciugamani..non è che mi lava e stira la biancheria intima....(anche perché lava la lavatrice)


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> detesto solo il pensiero che una persona estranea alla famiglia tocchi le mie cose personali per lavarle, stirarle riporle nei miei cassetti.


cat la mia non lava, non ripone e stira raramente solo quando mi fa' troppo male la schiena.........


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

comunque, come diceva il buon totò...
la serva serve.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Onestamente la mia domestica... e' parte della mia famiglia in un certo senso... puo' fare tutto quello che vuole...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Maggio 2008)

la mia quando viene fa tutto....si può dire che mandi avanti la casa....stira anche e ripone le cose stirate sul letto. Poi le sistemo io; mi dà enormemente fastidio il fatto che mi si aprano i cassetti; anche quelli della cucina dove ci sono le tovaglie....
il resto dei giorni faccio io....panno antistatico sul parquet, deodorante per ambienti, i bagni...


----------



## Old ROGNA (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io 8,50 all'ora* per una volta alla settimana (3 ore...)


8,50 allora. e adesso?
ROGNA


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

che strano..... tutte a porre milleduecento giustificazioni al fatto che in tante delegano i lavoro del menage famigliare alla domestica.



e gli uomini dove sono? quelli del forum intendo anche.


perchè non si sentono presi in causa?


li fate voi le faccende domestiche?


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> *e gli uomini dove sono*? quelli del forum intendo anche.
> 
> 
> perchè non si sentono presi in causa?
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Spero non capiti più, ma la penso come te (e sono, per questo, piuttosto preoccupata). Con la prima che è stata qua, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: doveva pulire solo le superfici esterne (e i frigoriferi... che comunque non ha mai fatto:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


stessa opinione?

pure causalità, non ti preoccupare.



chi pulisce il water?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> stessa opinione?
> 
> pure causalità, non ti preoccupare.
> 
> ...


se non si è dei cialtroni il water lo si lava ogni volta che lo si usa.
io pulisco tutti i giorni il bagno compreso il water.
se c'è lei e mi fa di fino il bagno lo pulisce lei.
che palle sta discussione prettamente femminile..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> stessa opinione?
> 
> pure causalità, non ti preoccupare.
> 
> ...



Ne sono sicura, sennò sarei già dal medico.


Chi pulisce il water?? Chiunque caghi, se ha un minimo di senso dell'igiene, suppongo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non si è dei cialtroni il water lo si lava ogni volta che lo si usa.
> io pulisco tutti i giorni il bagno compreso il water.
> se c'è lei e mi fa di fino il bagno lo pulisce lei.
> * che palle sta discussione prettamente femminile..*


No dai: in casa mia la settimanale pulizia di fino, del bagno, spetta al mio coinquilino.


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non si è dei cialtroni il water lo si lava ogni volta che lo si usa.
> io pulisco tutti i giorni il bagno compreso il water.
> se c'è lei e mi fa di fino il bagno lo pulisce lei.
> che palle sta discussione prettamente femminile..


 

nel senso che tu ogni volta che vai in bagno prendi il viakal, l'acido apposito e il detergente per water, lo spruzzi, con attrezzatura varia lo pulisci e poi con panno asciughi la ciambella dove appoggi le chiappotte?



non ci credo


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Ma anche gli uomini saranno a lavoro no? Alla fine le uscite di una famiglia sono a mezzo... non facciamo femminismi inutili...

Nel mio caso l'omo non c'e'... il cesso lo pulisco ma onestamente i bisognini ce li faccio solo io... dopo bisognini solidi la candeggina e' fondamentale...

Io sinceramente tutto sto cazzo di tempo per sterilizzare casa non ce l'ho...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> nel senso che tu ogni volta che vai in bagno prendi il viakal, l'acido apposito e il detergente per water, lo spruzzi, con attrezzatura varia lo pulisci e poi con panno asciughi la ciambella dove appoggi le chiappotte?
> 
> 
> 
> non ci credo


sai, casa mia non è frequentata da _estranei_ e quando vado al cesso pulisco l'interno del water (tu no?????) e tutti i gioni al mattina mentre pulisco tutto (lavandino, bidet e vasca) passo il glassex anche sulla tazza.
E non so tu ma io ho le chiappe pulite...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

Da me viene due volte a settimana 4/5 ore a far pulizie e altrettante a stirare (non me lo lasciano più fare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Prende 9 euro e ovviamente come pulizie fa solo i fatti più pesanti, in genere un ambiente più accuratamente più quelle generali a settimana...

La roba stirata la ripongono mia moglie o le figlie.

Io (così prevengo le domande :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    oltre al fai da te (elettricista idraulico a volte meccanico falegname e muratore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) mi occupo principalmente del giardino e dell'esterno (pulizia del cotto e manutenzioni varie) ....

Nel tempo libero lavoro!


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai, casa mia non è frequentata da _estranei_ e quando vado al cesso pulisco l'interno del water (tu no?????) e tutti i gioni al mattina mentre pulisco tutto (lavandino, bidet e vasca) passo il glassex anche sulla tazza.
> E non so tu ma io ho le chiappe pulite...


ogni giorno è una cosa


tutte le volte che vai al cesso come avete affermato prima è un'altra cosa.

bisogna vedere poi come lo fate, approfonditamente o solo usando la spazzolina con un po di wc net.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> nel senso che tu ogni volta che vai in bagno prendi il viakal, l'acido apposito e il detergente per water, lo spruzzi, con attrezzatura varia lo pulisci e poi con panno asciughi la ciambella dove appoggi le chiappotte?
> 
> 
> 
> non ci credo


con attrezzatura valida? Tipo un pulivapor? Acido, viakal, detergente... poi? Un po' di napalm, no? Se il water non ha le croste (...) non vedo dove stia la difficoltà di pulirlo ogni giorno e di detergenti non ne servono 300, ma ne basta uno, che pulisca e igienizzi.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ogni giorno è una cosa
> 
> 
> tutte le volte che vai al cesso come avete affermato prima è un'altra cosa.
> ...


ma ci fai o ci sei???
è chiaro che se cago pulisco il cesso anche se l'ho già pulito al mattino..
non ci mangio dentro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ogni giorno è una cosa
> 
> 
> tutte le volte che vai al cesso come avete affermato prima è un'altra cosa.
> ...



Scusa Cat, mi viene un dubbio: quante volte caghi al giorno? Quindici? Io una, e dopo il cesso lo pulisco e non certo solo con lo scopettino.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa Cat, mi viene un dubbio: quante volte caghi al giorno? Quindici? Io una, e dopo il cesso lo pulisco e non certo solo con lo scopettino.


ma che  cacca fate??


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Ho la vaga impressione che questa discussione finirà in scannatoio...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa Cat, mi viene un dubbio: quante volte caghi al giorno? Quindici? Io una, e dopo il cesso lo pulisco e non certo solo con lo scopettino.


 

voi avete affermato che lo pulite tutte le volte che andate al bagno.

anche quando fate la pipì solamente?


o vi limitate allo sciaquone?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho la vaga impressione che questa discussione finirà in scannatoio...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Ma io vi confesso che do fuoco al cesso tutte le volte che lo uso... infatti sappiate che l'unico modo per pulirlo per bene e' buttare alcol etilico e un fiammifero... La sicurezza prima di tutto


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ci fai o ci sei???
> è chiaro che se cago pulisco il cesso anche se l'ho già pulito al mattino..
> non ci mangio dentro...


 
hai affermato in precedenza che lo pulisci tutte le volte che vai in bagno.

ci vai solo per cagare in bagno? poveri i tuoi reni.....


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> voi avete affermato che lo pulite tutte le volte che andate al bagno.
> 
> anche quando fate la pipì solamente?
> 
> ...



Ciccina, io non  ho affermato una cosa del genere. Da Salmoiraghi & Viganò fanno interessanti offerte, approfittane.

Dopo la pipì, sciacquone.


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma io vi confesso che do fuoco al cesso tutte le volte che lo uso... infatti sappiate che l'unico modo per pulirlo per bene e' buttare alcol etilico e un fiammifero... La sicurezza prima di tutto




Cavolo.... ma è quello che faccio io!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> hai affermato in precedenza che lo pulisci tutte le volte che vai in bagno.
> 
> ci vai solo per cagare in bagno? poveri i tuoi reni.....


tutti i giorni pulisco il cesso, quando caco lo ripulisco..


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Da domani ho deciso che cambiero' completamente il cesso tutti i giorni... un po' costosetto... ma l'igiene in primis...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutti i giorni pulisco il cesso, quando caco lo ripulisco..


 
tutte le volte che fai la pipì?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma io vi confesso che do fuoco al cesso tutte le volte che lo uso... infatti sappiate che l'unico modo per pulirlo per bene e' buttare alcol etilico e un fiammifero... La sicurezza prima di tutto


e  già che ci sono dò una flambatina agli scampi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che  cacca fate??



Uè uè, che è sto plurale... 'sta qua spara cazzate e io finisco nel mucchio?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Mi raccomando la carta... 2 strappi per la pipi' max 4 strappi per la pupu'...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> tutte le volte che fai la pipì?



none.
ma poi...a te che cacio ti frega del mio cesso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> tutte le volte che fai la pipì?



oddio... ha messo i panni della bambina da esorcizzare. Stai già roteando la testa di 180gradi? Hai monitor e tastiera dietro le spalle, ammettilo


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Uè uè, che è sto plurale... 'sta qua spara cazzate e io finisco nel mucchio?


 
..... solo perchè hai detto che mi assomigli.

la mia profuma di mental.....la tua?


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... ha messo i panni della bambina da esorcizzare. Stai già roteando la testa di 180gradi? Hai monitor e tastiera dietro le spalle, ammettilo


 

no no.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Mi raccomando la carta... 2 strappi per la pipi' max 4 strappi per la pupu'...


io spendo un botto di carta...
faccio una guantata incredibile ogni volta


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Da domani ho deciso che cambiero' completamente il cesso tutti i giorni... un po' costosetto... ma l'igiene in primis...


Troppo costoso...e poi avrei ogni giorno i muratori in casa...ho deciso che userò sempre il water del vicino di casa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e  già che ci sono dò una flambatina agli scampi



Io comunque faccio fare una derattizzazione, ogni giorno. Si sa mai cosa può salire da un cesso


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Qua ci vorrebbe Brugolina, ci terrei a sentire il suo parere in proposito...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io spendo un botto di carta...
> faccio una guantata incredibile ogni volta


Io ho adottato l'opzione salviettine per bimbi... da quando le uso mi si e' ringiovanita la cocca


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ..... solo perchè hai detto che mi assomigli.
> 
> la mia profuma di mental.....la tua?


dalla cacca alla sua menta...
e poi neghi di essere da esorcizzare??


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io ho adottato l'opzione salviettine per bimbi... da quando le uso mi si e' ringiovanita la cocca



Oggi mi sento maledettamente in sintonia con te...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io ho adottato l'opzione salviettine per bimbi... da quando le uso mi si e' ringiovanita la cocca


hai mai provato il chilli alla menta??
giuro che senti gli spifferi gelidi


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

*dilettanti..*

da me atterrano i paracadutisti della Folgore per accertarsi che non vi siano batteri nemici..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ..... solo perchè hai detto che mi assomigli.
> 
> la mia profuma di mental.....la tua?


Ti prego... non dire mai più una cosa del genere. 
Non mi pare di avere mai sostenuto di somigliare a te o al mostro di Dusseldorf  

	
	
		
		
	


	






la mia di gelsomino


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> da me atterrano i paracadutisti della Folgore per accertarsi che non vi siano batteri nemici..


 
quanto li paghi all'ora?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> da me atterrano i paracadutisti della Folgore per accertarsi che non vi siano batteri nemici..


da me i ris  ma restano sempre a bocca asciutta


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai mai provato il chilli alla menta??
> giuro che senti gli spifferi gelidi


La Kidman se lo spalma in viso per un aspetto più giovane..


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

*per tutte*

le vostre domestiche come le pagate?


in regola?


contributi?

con che contratto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai mai provato il chilli alla menta??
> giuro che senti gli spifferi gelidi


Io l'ho provato e subito dopo cercavo di scaldarmela col phon...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti prego... non dire mai più una cosa del genere.
> Non mi pare di avere mai sostenuto di somigliare a te o al mostro di Dusseldorf
> 
> 
> ...


 

per essere il mio clone depisti piuttosto bene.

complimenti


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> le vostre domestiche come le pagate?
> 
> 
> in regola?
> ...


senti un po'..ma ti fai i cazzi tuoi o no?
torna a parlare di Dio e non rompere i coglioni


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> quanto li paghi all'ora?


è un servizio offerto al cittadino che paga regolarmente le tasse..


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

ma avete mai calcolato con precisione la traettoria precisa dal retto al fondo del water con eventuali spruzzi?
io direi che a y corrisponde x -4 alla terza 
da questo si evince che l'acqua dello sciacquone è troppo calcarea


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento maledettamente in sintonia con te...


Non so sia un bene o un male per te...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> per essere il mio clone depisti piuttosto bene.
> 
> complimenti


Segnalami


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Segnalami


 

ehi, parli da sola?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ehi, parli da sola?


Devo depistare più che posso


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

che stronza! sta qua a rompere le palle e a dare lezioncine d'igiene (da lei non farei manco cenare il pilù) e poi di là dice che loro parlano di Dio e noi di cessi.
Ma non abbiamo mica parlato di lei, no?


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti un po'..ma ti fai i cazzi tuoi o no?
> torna a parlare di Dio e non rompere i coglioni


 
dalla risposta desumo che la paghi in nero.

extracomunitaria o italiana?

in regola con il permesso di soggiorno?



urge polizia postale


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che stronza! sta qua a rompere le palle e a dare lezioncine d'igiene (da lei non farei manco cenare il pilù) e poi di là dice che loro parlano di Dio e noi di cessi.
> Ma non abbiamo mica parlato di lei, no?


 

ti irrita tanto ammettere che la paghi in nero?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> dalla risposta desumo che la paghi in nero.
> 
> extracomunitaria o italiana?
> 
> ...


ecco brava, chiamala e levati dai coglioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che stronza! sta qua a rompere le palle e a dare lezioncine d'igiene (da lei non farei manco cenare il pilù) e poi di là dice che loro parlano di Dio e noi di cessi.
> Ma non abbiamo mica parlato di lei, no?



Ho visto. Senza contare che il discorso water l'ha intavolato lei. Forse si sentiva trascurata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> dalla risposta desumo che la paghi in nero.
> 
> extracomunitaria o italiana?
> 
> ...


Vai cat, denunciami. Tanto chi sono e dove abito lo sai bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco brava, chiamala e levati dai coglioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho visto. Senza contare che il discorso water l'ha intavolato lei. Forse si sentiva trascurata?


però ha ragione..abbiamo parlato di lei: abbiamo citato la cacata più volte..


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

ripeto....perchè tanti problemi a rispondere ad una semplice domanda.



come le pagate le vs colf?


i contributi?

in nero?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ripeto....perchè tanti problemi a rispondere ad una semplice domanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco sono le strisciate come cat che fan fatica a venire via dal water..


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ripeto....perchè tanti problemi a rispondere ad una semplice domanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di solito quando la pago mi vesto di rosa cipria


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco sono le strisciate come cat che fan fatica a venire via dal water..



In effetti aveva ragione a consigliare tutti quei detergenti. E anche il napalm, ho fatto bene a suggerirlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> di solito quando la pago mi vesto di rosa cipria


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

bene bene.......... ecco chi evade le tasse.


signori e signore....eccole qui...tutte in fila, con codice ip identificabile per l'agenzia delle entrate che come sapete si prende la percentuale sui controlli effettuati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> bene bene.......... ecco chi evade le tasse.
> 
> 
> signori e signore....eccole qui...tutte in fila, con codice ip identificabile per l'agenzia delle entrate che come sapete si prende la percentuale sui controlli effettuati


cat... gioia mia... tu, l'ip, non sai neanche cosa sia. fai la seria


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> bene bene.......... ecco chi evade le tasse.
> 
> 
> signori e signore....eccole qui...tutte in fila, con codice ip identificabile per l'agenzia delle entrate che come sapete si prende la percentuale sui controlli effettuati


tirate l'acqua che 'sta merda sta traboccando


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cat... gioia mia... tu, l'ip, non sai neanche cosa sia. fai la seria


come no? lei usa l'ip per pulire il cesso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come no? lei usa l'ip per pulire il cesso


lo usa per spruzzare il detergente? è uno degli strumenti appositi?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

ma funziona davvero bene l'ip?
non fa troppa schiuma?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo usa per spruzzare il detergente? è uno degli strumenti appositi?


non oso pensare a cosa usa per i culi di quelli che deve pulire


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma funziona davvero bene l'ip?
> non fa troppa schiuma?


lei confonde il lip con l'ip


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei confonde il lip con l'ip


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare a cosa usa per i culi di quelli che deve pulire


Usa il DNS, per quelli


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

già  già.... ride bene chi ride ultimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	










vedrete la multa


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> già  già.... ride bene chi ride ultimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci stiamo tutte cacando sotto....

quindi vai a pulire


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci stiamo tutte cacando sotto....
> 
> quindi vai a pulire


Specialmente io che la domestica non ce l'ho!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> già  già.... ride bene chi ride ultimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cazzo e adesso? Come faccio? Ho affitto da pagare e un gatto da mantenere, ti prego non farlo? NOOOON denunciarmi


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Maggio 2008)

Buon pomeriggio bambine cattive!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Cazzo e adesso? Come faccio? Ho affitto da pagare e un gatto da mantenere, ti prego non farlo? NOOOON denunciarmi



Non mi avevi detto che il tuo gatto era clandestino!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Specialmente io che la domestica non ce l'ho!!!!


Tu sarai la prima ad essere multata. Perché in realtà ce l'hai e lo nascondi... anzi, nascondi lei, in uno sgabuzzino, dandole un tocco di pane e un bicchiere d'acqua (ovviamente dal cesso) al giorno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi avevi detto che il tuo gatto era clandestino!!!!!


E' arrivato con un barcone, qualche anno fa


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio bambine cattive!



Buon giorno, Signora Maestra!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio bambine cattive!



Ciao Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ce l'hai la colf? E' in regola con il permesso di soggiorno? Le paghi i contributi? In ogni caso, verrai denunciata.


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tu sarai la prima ad essere multata. Perché in realtà ce l'hai e lo nascondi... anzi, nascondi lei, in uno sgabuzzino, dandole un tocco di pane e un bicchiere d'acqua (ovviamente dal cesso) al giorno




Ops....credo di essermene dimenticata.....


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

cazzarola, ne ho trovati tre sotto il letto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ops....credo di essermene dimenticata.....


Oddio... occulta il cadavere, prima che arrivino i RIS capitanati da cat


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oddio... occulta il cadavere, prima che arrivino i RIS capitanati da cat



Ci mancava anche questa.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Ma secondo voi, riusciremo ad ottenere di stare tutte nella stessa cella?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ci mancava anche questa.....



Non è il tempo di preoccupartene ora. Muoviti, hai poco tempo, Cat è già in viaggio col pupazzo Gnappo


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, riusciremo ad ottenere di stare tutte nella stessa cella?



Se sì.... chi fa le pulizie????


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non è il tempo di preoccupartene ora. Muoviti, hai poco tempo, Cat è già in viaggio col pupazzo Gnappo




Noooooooooo.... il pupazzo Gnappo nooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se sì.... chi fa le pulizie????


si prenderà una colf in nero.ovviamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se sì.... chi fa le pulizie????


Si fanno i turni e poche storie! Per pulire il cesso, viene a trovarci cat...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si prenderà una colf in nero.ovviamente


appunto. cat.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Maggio 2008)

Verrò a trovarvi in carcere.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa volete che vi porti?


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Si fanno i turni e poche storie! Per pulire il cesso, viene a trovarci cat...




Sì capo


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Verrò a trovarvi in carcere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


portami una chaise longue


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Verrò a trovarvi in carcere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uno di quei cessi pubblici autolavanti, grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

chi siete?
quanti siete?
Un fiorino!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Verrò a trovarvi in carcere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sigarette e cioccolata, ti prego


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì capo




















Non volevo fare il capo, ma neanche intendo farvi da schiava, che sia chiaro fin da subito, sennò in carcere con voi non ci vengo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> portami una chaise longue



E dove la metti? La cella è piccola, non iniziamo a invaderla con oggetti spaziosi, che già siamo in tante


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Verrò a trovarvi in carcere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La collezione dei Peanuts... non posso separarmene, grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> uno di quei cessi pubblici autolavanti, grazie


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non volevo fare il capo, ma neanche intendo farvi da schiava, che sia chiaro fin da subito, sennò in carcere con voi non ci vengo



Tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi siete?
> quanti siete?
> Un fiorino!


Caro Savonarola....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio!!!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Confesso che non ho resistito e sono corsa a costituirmi.

Per detenzione e abuso di vacchette.

Ci tenevo però a dirvi che per risolvere l'inconveniente della pulizia del cesso, l'ho levato e ho messo una turca.

Ovviamente regolarmente denunciata, con tanto di contributi.


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Confesso che non ho resistito e sono corsa a costituirmi.
> 
> Per detenzione e abuso di vacchette.
> 
> ...



Grande!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

sia chiaro che io voglio cella singola con letto matrimoniale e video al plasma da 42

e una badante...in nero ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E dove la metti? La cella è piccola, non iniziamo a invaderla con oggetti spaziosi, che già siamo in tante


senza la mia chaise logue non vado da nessuna parte.
sia chiaro


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Confesso che non ho resistito e sono corsa a costituirmi.
> 
> Per detenzione e abuso di vacchette.
> 
> ...


 
codarda e crumira


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Confesso che non ho resistito e sono corsa a costituirmi.
> 
> Per detenzione e abuso di vacchette.
> 
> ...


 Vorrei avere il tuo coraggio. Ma faccio la codarda, sperando che cat abbia pietà di me.

L'idea della turca è deliziosa, quella sì, che è igienica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sia chiaro che io voglio cella singola con letto matrimoniale e video al plasma da 42
> 
> e una badante...in nero ovviamente


Seeeeeee tu stai con noi in una 3 x 3 e non lamentarti

Come badante, la casa offre solo cat. Prendere o lasciare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> senza la mia chaise logue non vado da nessuna parte.
> sia chiaro


Ok ok, ma almeno mettila al posto del letto


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Ragazze, cosa vi devo dire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... la paura fa novanta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sul fatto che la turca sia igienica... bè... devi avere un'ottima mira, ecco.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Seeeeeee tu stai con noi in una 3 x 3 e non lamentarti
> 
> Come badante, la casa offre solo cat. Prendere o lasciare


lascio...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

Ma quanto è stupida quella "donna"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lascio...


Non ne comprendo il motivo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non ne comprendo il motivo


te l'ho detto..non le farei portare giù manco il cane..
per quanto..se il pilù s'incazza la fa nera (e in nero...tutto gratis..)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazze, cosa vi devo dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scherzavo, ovviamente. La turca è quanto di meno igienico possa esserci al mondo, per come la vedo io. Piuttosto che usare un bagno alla turca, vado dietro un cespuglio, se disponibile, o me la tengo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto è stupida quella "donna"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immensamenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ho detto..non le farei portare giù manco il cane..
> per quanto..se il pilù s'incazza la fa nera (e in nero...tutto gratis..)


Santo Pilù, falli conoscere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto è stupida quella "donna"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E come fai a quantificare?


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E come fai a quantificare?


Ma anche voi...non capisco perchè le date corda.
Secondo me in fondo in fondo vi divertite


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

*allora per tutti i furbi ......*

*colf a nero*

sanzioni amministrative:
- centro per l'impiego mancata comunicazione da 200 a 500 euro;
- direzione provinciale del lavoro per mancata assicurazione da 1500 a 12.000 euro a domestica più 150 euro per ogni giorno di effettivo lavoro a nero.

sanzioni civili:
- contributi evasi maggiorati degli interessi e sanzione civile che va dal 30 al 60% dei contributi evasi con un minino di 3.000 euro (cioè anche per un solo giorno di lavoro a nero 3.000 euro di sanzione)

sanzioni penali:
se si tratta di lavoratore non regolare privo di permesso di soggiorno arresto da 3 mesi a un anno piu' la sanzione di 5.000 euro per persona.

è sufficiente?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

*casa*

non ho mica capito perchè quando vieni qua sei tutta gentile e discorsiva e in 101 prendi per il culo le stesse con le quali discorri normalmente. sopratutto dopo che la stronza inizia a rompere.
denoti ben poca personalità sai?
e grazie per le informazioni sulle colf ..non siamo tutte venute giù con la piena.
è sufficiente cosa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> *colf a nero*
> 
> sanzioni amministrative:
> - centro per l'impiego mancata comunicazione da 200 a 500 euro;
> ...



miiii come sei ripetitiva.
vuoi fare un copia incolla su ogni post del forum?
ripeto la domanda: che ce frega?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> *colf a nero*
> 
> sanzioni amministrative:
> - centro per l'impiego mancata comunicazione da 200 a 500 euro;
> ...


Io non ho la colf.. faccio tutto da me medesima. 
Inoltre, sono una e trina: suor Germana in cucina, Moana in camera da letto e Luisa in bagno perchè arrivo presto, finisco presto e di solito non pulisco il water..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma anche voi...non capisco perchè le date corda.
> Secondo me in fondo in fondo vi divertite


la realtà è che l'amiamo tutte quante


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho mica capito perchè quando vieni qua sei tutta gentile e discorsiva e in 101 prendi per il culo le stesse con le quali discorri normalmente. sopratutto dopo che la stronza inizia a rompere.
> denoti ben poca personalità sai?
> e grazie per le informazioni sulle colf ..non siamo tutte venute giù con la piena.
> è sufficiente cosa??


nono non ci siamo capiti non è questione di personalità...... ho avuto solo premura di informare chi qui dentro fa' tanto il gradasso di quali sono i rischi effettivi.
non tutti lo sanno cara mia, senza contare che una domestica a nero se si fa' male a casa tua ti rovina, non tutte le assicurazioni per il capofamiglia pagano e quando ti ritrovi a pagare 20.000 euro di spese mediche sono c..... acidi.
non prendo nessuno per i fondelli anzi, mi dispiace solo che molti pensano di fare i furbi non conoscendo la materia.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

*Ammettiamolo...*



Cat ha detto:


> già già.... ride bene chi ride ultimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





casa71 ha detto:


> *colf a nero*
> 
> sanzioni amministrative:
> - centro per l'impiego mancata comunicazione da 200 a 500 euro;
> ...












Son trooooppoooo fubbbbe!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siam caduti nella loro trappola!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Andiamoci a costituire, suvvia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Segnaliamoci, va!


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> nono non ci siamo capiti non è questione di personalità...... ho avuto solo premura di informare chi qui dentro fa' tanto il gradasso di quali sono i rischi effettivi.
> non tutti lo sanno cara mia, senza contare che una domestica a nero se si fa' male a casa tua ti rovina, non tutte le assicurazioni per il capofamiglia pagano e quando ti ritrovi a pagare 20.000 euro di spese mediche sono c..... acidi.
> non prendo nessuno per i fondelli anzi, mi dispiace solo che molti pensano di fare i furbi non conoscendo la materia.


Onestamente non mi sembra che nessuno abbia fatto il gradasso...
In ogni modo è perfettamente vero ciò che dici. A volte però c'è un concorso di colpa. La signora che lavora da me, per esempio (italiana) non voleva che la mettessi in regola perchè dice che per così poche ore non le conveniva. Non sarebbe venuta se io avessi insistito. Alla fine abbiamo trovato una soluzione perchè va anche dalla mia vicina di casa (tutti i giorni) e viene  comunque da me per comodità.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non ho la colf.. faccio tutto da me medesima.
> Inoltre, sono una e trina: suor Germana in cucina, Moana in camera da letto e Luisa in bagno perchè arrivo presto, finisco presto e di solito non pulisco il water..


Quand'è che mi fai conoscere Luisa??


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quand'è che mi fai conoscere Luisa??


Pensavo volessi _conoscere*_ Moana...  

	
	
		
		
	


	















* in senso biblico


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> *colf a nero*
> 
> sanzioni amministrative:
> - centro per l'impiego mancata comunicazione da 200 a 500 euro;
> ...


Ma... scusa eh, ma questo è tradimento.it mica frodailfisco.com

Non ho capito perchè tu pensi che le signore qua sopra tengano in nero le proprie colf.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mh?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Maggio 2008)

Però dovete ammettere che ci facciamo un sacco di risate....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... scusa eh, ma questo è tradimento.it mica frodailfisco.com
> 
> Non ho capito perchè tu pensi che le signore qua sopra tengano in nero le proprie colf.
> 
> ...


Non sarà che il peccato spesso sta solo nell'occhio di chi guarda?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> nono non ci siamo capiti non è questione di personalità...... ho avuto solo premura di informare chi qui dentro fa' tanto il gradasso di quali sono i rischi effettivi.
> non tutti lo sanno cara mia, senza contare che una domestica a nero se si fa' male a casa tua ti rovina, non tutte le assicurazioni per il capofamiglia pagano e quando ti ritrovi a pagare 20.000 euro di spese mediche sono c..... acidi.
> non prendo nessuno per i fondelli anzi, mi dispiace solo che molti pensano di fare i furbi non conoscendo la materia.


ti ripeto che sono tutte cose che sappiamo..
Chi fa il gradasso? noi che tranquillamente discorrevamo su faccende domestiche o cat che è venuta a minacciare di denuncia?
ma ci prendete per il culo?
e mi riferisco anche a te e alla tua battuta sulle zoccole e le casalinghe. 
Guarda che non sono tutti fessi eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sarà che il peccato spesso sta solo nell'occhio di chi guarda?


decisamente


----------



## Mari' (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ripeto che sono tutte cose che sappiamo..
> Chi fa il gradasso? noi che tranquillamente discorrevamo su faccende domestiche o cat che è venuta a minacciare di denuncia?
> ma ci prendete per il culo?
> e mi riferisco anche a te e alla tua battuta sulle zoccole e le casalinghe.
> Guarda che non sono tutti fessi eh?



Ti riferisci a questa vero Medu'?




casa71 ha detto:


> scasa cat ma noi siamo le zoccole e loro le casalinghe .........



Io sinceramente non l'ho capita, MAH!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Maggio 2008)

Su, relax... sentitevi un po' questa...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeTKH60DUkU


Incredibile!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ripeto che sono tutte cose che sappiamo..
> Chi fa il gradasso? noi che tranquillamente discorrevamo su faccende domestiche o cat che è venuta a minacciare di denuncia?
> ma ci prendete per il culo?
> e mi riferisco anche a te e alla tua battuta sulle zoccole e le casalinghe.
> Guarda che non sono tutti fessi eh?



Ma a minacciare la denuncia poi, su cosa? Ci fosse stata una sola persona che ha dichiarato come paga la propria colf, potrei capire. Cattuccia non solo ha stabilito che vengono pagate in nero, ma che sono pure clandestine  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vi saluto belle bimbe e gattacce isteriche, devo uscire

In realtà hanno citofonato i carabinieri, ergo scappo

Baci, vi scriverò dal mexico sotto falsa identità


----------



## Mari' (27 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Su, relax... sentitevi un po' questa...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeTKH60DUkU
> ...



E che vuoi rilassarti Holly  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con tutta sta puzza di merda in giro


----------



## Mari' (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma a minacciare la denuncia poi, su cosa? Ci fosse stata una sola persona che ha dichiarato come paga la propria colf, potrei capire. Cattuccia non solo ha stabilito che vengono pagate in nero, ma che sono pure clandestine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dove vai tu ?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

qualcuno può negare che si stesse discorrendo serenamente prima dell'arrivo della stronza?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno può negare che si stesse discorrendo serenamente prima dell'arrivo della stronza?


 
mah.. la discussione ha preso una piega goliardica fin dall'inizio e non si stava discutendo seriamente di nulla.. 

Poi francamente qui si considera l'utente da immateriale "testo" a "presunto evasore del fisco" in carne ed ossa a seconda della comodità momentanea..


----------



## Old adiemus (27 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mah.. la discussione ha preso una piega goliardica fin dall'inizio e non si stava discutendo seriamente di nulla..
> 
> Poi francamente qui si considera l'utente da immateriale "testo" a "presunto evasore del fisco" in carne ed ossa a seconda della comodità momentanea..


ma infatti la mia domanda era precisa
poi, hanno dilagato!
adiemus​


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ma infatti la mia domanda era precisa
> poi, hanno dilagato!
> 
> adiemus​


Chissà perchè...ma soprattutto chi eh!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno può negare che si stesse discorrendo serenamente prima dell'arrivo della stronza?


No, Vostro Onore.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2008)

mi appello alla facoltà di non rispondere


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... scusa eh, ma questo è tradimento.it mica frodailfisco.com
> 
> Non ho capito perchè tu pensi che le signore qua sopra tengano in nero le proprie colf.
> 
> ...


Ma... io però... volevo una risposta, volevo...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io però... volevo una risposta, volevo...


 
ho solo chiesto e tutte hanno depistato.


anche perchè non esiste minimo sindacale che preveda la paga oraria che queste signore hanno dichiarato di pagare alle collaboratrici domestiche in forza nelle loro abitazioni.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con attrezzatura valida? Tipo un pulivapor? Acido, viakal, detergente... poi? Un po' di napalm, no? Se il water non ha le croste (...) non vedo dove stia la difficoltà di pulirlo ogni giorno e di detergenti non ne servono 300, ma ne basta uno, che pulisca e igienizzi.


e al posto dello scopino un lanciafiamme?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ho solo chiesto e tutte hanno depistato.
> 
> 
> anche perchè non esiste minimo sindacale che preveda la paga oraria che queste signore hanno dichiarato di pagare alle collaboratrici domestiche in forza nelle loro abitazioni.


tu forse non hai capito:
è inutile che cerchi di ficcarti qua dentro parlando del più e del meno perché tutti ti conoscono, tutti sanno la merda che sei  e nessuno ti caga o ti prende sul serio.
Hai terra bruciata intorno, non ti si fila nessuno se non per smerdarti.
é chiaro??
ti sei giocata faccia e reputazione e NON TE LA RIFAI.
Quindi non rompere i coglioni (e tre) e torna a scagazzare di là.


----------



## Old Cat (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu forse non hai capito:
> è inutile che cerchi di ficcarti qua dentro parlando del più e del meno perché tutti ti conoscono, tutti sanno la merda che sei e nessuno ti caga o ti prende sul serio.
> Hai terra bruciata intorno, non ti si fila nessuno se non per smerdarti.
> é chiaro??
> ...


fino a prova contraria siete voi di qua a parlare di merda.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> fino a prova contraria siete voi di qua a parlare di merda.


come sei entrata tu..


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Che tristezza continuare a sentire cose come voi di qua... loro di la... e' patetico... mi rincresce come certe persone abbiano bisogno di inombrare altri per poter godere di un raggetto di luce...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Che tristezza continuare a sentire cose come voi di qua... loro di la... e' patetico... mi rincresce come certe persone abbiano bisogno di inombrare altri per poter godere di un raggetto di luce...


Sì... ma... Ministro... mi scusi eh... ma non era mica luce, quella...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ma... Ministro... mi scusi eh... ma non era mica luce, quella...



Shhh... la Scorreggia Fotonica e' ancora segreta...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Shhh... la Scorreggia Fotonica e' ancora segreta...


Sarà... allora però bisogna che lavorate un pò sulla dispersione dei gas perchè da qui qualcosa s'è intuito eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> fino a prova contraria siete voi di qua a parlare di merda.



fino a prova contraria il discorso water l'hai intavolato tu. Devi esserci così abituata che lo fai senza neanche accorgertente, come faccio io quando mi accendo una sigaretta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e al posto dello scopino un lanciafiamme?





























   esattamente


----------



## Grande82 (27 Maggio 2008)

Io ho una ragazza che viene una volta a settimana per 4 ore ed è davvero impagabile!
Mi pulisce tutta la casa, stira, mette in ordine, fa cose extra (dal frigo a rivoltare tutti i mobili di cucina e bagno dall'interno, ai vetri alle persiane). 
Certo che poi io cerco nel resto del tempo di mantenere in ordine e pulisco il bagno o la cucina quando posso o la casa reclama. Per le camere una volta a settimana direi che è sufficiente, quindi se ne occupa lei. La roba nei cassetti però me la metto da sola. E quando ci sono le pulizie di primavera cerco di dare una mano. 
Perchè? Perchè dal parrucchiere vado due volte l'anno e l'estetista praticamente mai (una volta l'anno?!?!?), ma di fare le pulizie proprio non mi va! Mi pare una perdita di tempo prezioso infinita (tempo che uso, nell'ordine, per: dormire, mangiare, fare la spesa, fare shopping, leggere, lavorare, uscire con fidanzato, amante, amici.........e chi più ne ha più ne metta!).
Alla casa tengo, ma non tengo più a lei che a me, molto semplicemente!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a questa vero Medu'?
> 
> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *casa71*
> ...


Beh, mari'...contente loro di definirsi così...mica ti farai un problema tu no?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, mari'...contente loro di definirsi così...mica ti farai un problema tu no?


è questo che mi fa ridere...lo considerano una sorta di complimento


----------



## Mari' (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, mari'...contente loro di definirsi così...mica ti farai un problema tu no?


Figurati Fedi', no problem  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma non ho capito l'utilita' di questo commento: PERCHE'?

... forse e' stata una battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tanto per ridere ... BOH!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2008)

Siamo in una società in cui è normale avere una professione e un lavoro.
Io so fare alcune cose e altre no. So cucinare, so fare il mio lavoro, non so cantare, non so ballare, non so ripare l'auto, non so stirare o fare le pulizie.
Non capisco cosa possa esserci di negativo nel far fare a qualcun altro un lavoro che non si è in grado di fare.
Mica ci si pone il problema se l'auto la ripariamo da noi o se si va dal meccanico (il mio, tra l'altro, vuole essere pagato in nero e ..lo denuncerò).
Mi sembra che ognuno spende i suoi soldi come vuole e se si spendono per il meccanico, l'idraulico o la persona che stira o fa le pulizie se ne avrà meno per fare altre cose... ed è una scelta individuale a cosa si rinuncerà.
Mi sembra che ci sia un senso di colpa in chi ricorre ad altri per fare le pulizie o perché lo si considera un dovere femminile o perché lo si considera un lavoro non qualificato per cui potremmo farlo perfino noi stessi o per un senso di disprezzo nei confronti di chi svolge questo lavoro che non sarebbe degna di toccare le nostre preziose cose...
Mi sembrano tutti atteggiamenti su cui riflettere.
Il fatto poi che si ritenga di dover lucidare e disinfettare la tazza del w.c. come se ci si dovesse mangiare dentro mi sembra che sia singolare e frutto della martellante pubblicità.
Quando avevo chi mi faceva la pulizie la tazza non ha mai auto necessità di essere pulita in quanto è stato inventato lo sciacquone e il sistema water closed proprio per averlo pulito. Per lo sporco che può residuare ogni membro della famiglia provvederà a rimuovere il proprio.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo in una società in cui è normale avere una professione e un lavoro.
> Io so fare alcune cose e altre no. So cucinare, so fare il mio lavoro, non so cantare, non so ballare, non so ripare l'auto, non so stirare o fare le pulizie.
> Non capisco cosa possa esserci di negativo nel far fare a qualcun altro un lavoro che non si è in grado di fare.
> Mica ci si pone il problema se l'auto la ripariamo da noi o se si va dal meccanico (il mio, tra l'altro, vuole essere pagato in nero e ..lo denuncerò).
> ...


 
Io leggo sol del gran rodimento da parte di chi non se lo può o vuole permettere...come se fosse "colpa" di chi invece, anche a costo di qualche sacrificio, se lo concede...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io leggo sol del gran rodimento da parte di chi non se lo può o vuole permettere...come se fosse "colpa" di chi invece, anche a costo di qualche sacrificio, se lo concede...


è logico.
alla stronza je rode che deve starsene a 90 a pulire cessi e altre no.
era evidente no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 me la vedo mentre ci dà a pulire con la testa nel cesso a pensare a chi lo fa fare ad altri


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> nel thread 'vita a basso costo' ho letto di donne delle pulizie
> per curiosità, chi ha la donna domestica è perchè non ha tempo materiale di sbrigare le faccende di casa o non ha voglia?
> 
> adiemus​


io ho il filippino.
perchè nn ho tempo ma sopratutto non ho voglia di sbrigare le faccende domestiche.
per ora è un lusso che posso ancora permettermi..poi dovrò scalare un'altra boccia..


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia un senso di colpa in chi ricorre ad altri per fare le pulizie o perché lo si considera un dovere femminile o perché lo si considera un lavoro non qualificato per cui potremmo farlo perfino noi stessi o per un senso di disprezzo nei confronti di chi svolge questo lavoro che non sarebbe degna di toccare le nostre preziose cose...


beh più che preziose, personali .... detesto fare le pulizie ma mi da ancor più fastidio che qualcuno che non conosco (non quanto la mia famiglia per capirci) abbia accesso ai miei effetti personali


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh più che preziose, personali .... detesto fare le pulizie ma mi da ancor più fastidio che qualcuno che non conosco (non quanto la mia famiglia per capirci) abbia accesso ai miei effetti personali


 
ma scusate cosa intendete effetti personali?
se il filippino fa le pulizie pulisce casa, mica gli dico di riordinare i miei armadi o di ficcare le mani nelle mie mutande.
cmq il flippino io ce l'ho da una vita, ha le chiavi di casa mia da sempre e d'estate va pure a innaffiare le piante e a dar da magnare al gatto.
sant'uomo ..


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo in una società in cui è normale avere una professione e un lavoro.
> Io so fare alcune cose e altre no. So cucinare, so fare il mio lavoro, non so cantare, non so ballare, non so ripare l'auto, non so stirare o fare le pulizie.
> Non capisco cosa possa esserci di negativo nel far fare a qualcun altro un lavoro che non si è in grado di fare.
> Mica ci si pone il problema se l'auto la ripariamo da noi o se si va dal meccanico (il mio, tra l'altro, vuole essere pagato in nero e ..lo denuncerò).
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io leggo sol del gran rodimento da parte di chi non se lo può o vuole permettere...come se fosse "colpa" di chi invece, anche a costo di qualche sacrificio, se lo concede...


Io capisco il vostro ragionamento. Però io non riesco a pensare che avere una persona che ti fa le pulizie in casa sia una cosa "normale". Perchè vedo le pulizie di casa mia come una cosa personale, sarebbe come dire che pago qualcuno per farmi lavare i denti o qualcosa del genere. Poi non mi fiderei. Già ho problemi che mi facciano le pulizie in ufficio. Poi mi sembra un gesto di amore verso sè stessi e la propria casa. Non è questione di rodere, Feddy. E' proprio una cosa che sta sulla luna...


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io capisco il vostro ragionamento. Però io non riesco a pensare che avere una persona che ti fa le pulizie in casa sia una cosa "normale". Perchè vedo le pulizie di casa mia come una cosa personale, sarebbe come dire che pago qualcuno per farmi lavare i denti o qualcosa del genere. Poi non mi fiderei. Già ho problemi che mi facciano le pulizie in ufficio. Poi mi sembra un gesto di amore verso sè stessi e la propria casa. Non è questione di rodere, Feddy. E' proprio una cosa che sta sulla luna...


io non so se tu lavori o sei casalinga, ma se lavori 8 ore al giorno, esci di casa alle 7,40 del mattino e torni la sera alle 20 vedi che la voglia di amarti pulendo il cesso e stirando ti passa al volo.
un gesto d'amore lo vedo più nel rinunciare a qualcosina per permetterti di far fare le pulizie a qualcuno, ovviamente, di tua fiducia.


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io capisco il vostro ragionamento. Però io non riesco a pensare che avere una persona che ti fa le pulizie in casa sia una cosa "normale". Perchè vedo le pulizie di casa mia come una cosa personale, sarebbe come dire che pago qualcuno per farmi lavare i denti o qualcosa del genere. Poi non mi fiderei. Già ho problemi che mi facciano le pulizie in ufficio. Poi mi sembra un gesto di amore verso sè stessi e la propria casa. Non è questione di rodere, Feddy. E' proprio una cosa che sta sulla luna...


Credo che sia relativo.
Personalmente il gesto di amore verso me stessa me lo faccio proprio avendo una signora che mi aiuta a fare i mestieri di casa.
Non mi piace farli e lei è sicuramente più brava di me...


----------



## Old casa71 (28 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Credo che sia relativo.
> Personalmente il gesto di amore verso me stessa me lo faccio proprio avendo una signora che mi aiuta a fare i mestieri di casa.
> Non mi piace farli e lei è sicuramente più brava di me...


Io amo la mia casa, e sono molto brava e ritengo che sono anche piu' brava degli altri perchè è casa mia e come si pulisce casa propria non lo fa' nessuno....... purtroppo non ne ho il tempo e quel poco che ho lo uso per me, per mia figlia, e un po' per la casa, diciamo la gestione quotidiana.......
Giustamente se dovessi fare anche le pulizie dopo 15 giorni come è già successo vado a finire a letto ferma per il maldischiena, perchè fisicamente non riesco a fare tutto e le giornate per ora sono di 24 ore........


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusate cosa intendete effetti personali?
> se il filippino fa le pulizie pulisce casa, mica gli dico di riordinare i miei armadi o di ficcare le mani nelle mie mutande.
> cmq il flippino io ce l'ho da una vita, ha le chiavi di casa mia da sempre e d'estate va pure a innaffiare le piante e a dar da magnare al gatto.
> sant'uomo ..


beh tralasciando che io non sono propriamente ordinata, casa mia la considero un pò un'estensione di me stessa .... pure quando mamma chiamava la donna mi incavolavo se entrava in camera mia .... (tralasciando i danni che ha fatto :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





le piante se son via vanno i miei ad annaffiarle o una santa vicina che le metto sul pianerottolo vicino alle sue


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non so se tu lavori o sei casalinga, ma se lavori 8 ore al giorno, esci di casa alle 7,40 del mattino e torni la sera alle 20 vedi che la voglia di amarti pulendo il cesso e stirando ti passa al volo.
> un gesto d'amore lo vedo più nel rinunciare a qualcosina per permetterti di far fare le pulizie a qualcuno, ovviamente, di tua fiducia.


Lavoro a tempo pieno, ho sempre secondi lavoretti in ballo, faccio politica e esco tutte le sere o quasi.


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Lavoro a tempo pieno, ho sempre secondi lavoretti in ballo, faccio politica e esco tutte le sere o quasi.


e chi sei? mandrake?? 
quando le fai le pulizie?


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Lavoro a tempo pieno, ho sempre secondi lavoretti in ballo, faccio politica e esco tutte le sere o quasi.


Dormi anche ogni tanto?
Complimenti...invidio la tua vitalità


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e chi sei? mandrake??
> quando le fai le pulizie?


Prima di andare a lavorare e quando torno. Come tutte quelle che conosco. 
E il sabato o la domenica mezza giornata per pulire cose tipo i vetri o simili, insomma quelle non quotidiane,


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Prima di andare a lavorare e quando torno. Come tutte quelle che conosco.
> E il sabato o la domenica mezza giornata per pulire cose tipo i vetri o simili, insomma quelle non quotidiane,


alla sera arrivo così cotta che non potrei mai mettermi a pulire 
il sabato  e domenica sono sacri e riservati alla ricarica 
per fortuna che il mondo è bello perchè vario


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io amo la mia casa, e sono molto brava e ritengo che sono anche piu' brava degli altri perchè è casa mia e come si pulisce casa propria non lo fa' nessuno....... purtroppo non ne ho il tempo e quel poco che ho lo uso per me, per mia figlia, e un po' per la casa, diciamo la gestione quotidiana.......
> Giustamente se dovessi fare anche le pulizie dopo 15 giorni come è già successo vado a finire a letto ferma per il maldischiena, perchè fisicamente non riesco a fare tutto e le giornate per ora sono di 24 ore........


Invece a me non piace proprio. Mentirei se dicessi il contrario. 
Mi piace cucinare, quello tanto.
Ovviamente con un marito, un bimbo piccolo per casa e 2 gatti l'aspirapolvere la devo comunque passare spessissimo...però almeno la signora mi fa i lavori grossi e soprattutto stira!
Se me la potessi permettere la farei venire anche tutti i giorni!


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> alla sera arrivo così cotta che non potrei mai mettermi a pulire
> il sabato  e domenica sono sacri e riservati alla ricarica
> per fortuna che il mondo è bello perchè vario


Il segreto è fare poco ogni giorno.


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Credo anche di avere una casa molto pulita.
Stiro poco perchè stendo bene...
Io le lenzuola non le stiro, e nessuno lo potrebbe sostenere vedendo il letto.
Stiro quello che indosso prima di indossarlo. E sono una che non porta un paio di jeans più di due giorni e una maglia più di uno. Mi faccio la doccia con il lavaggio capelli (lunghi!) tutti i giorni.
Lavatrice e lavastoviglie sono invenzioni geniali.
L'aspirapolvere lo passo tra l'eye-liner e il mascara.
Bagno pulito tutte le mattine.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io leggo sol del gran rodimento da parte di chi non se lo può o vuole permettere...come se fosse "colpa" di chi invece, anche a costo di qualche sacrificio, se lo concede...



A me, ma pare 'na strunzat'! Nessuno colpevolizza nessuno, ma se affermo che preferisco non essere vincolata agli orari di una persona che verrebbe a pulirmi la casa, e pur detestando farlo preferisco pulirla io, non capisco dove stia il rosicamento. Di contro, mi dà fastidio un'affermazione come la tua, che trovo un po' presuntuosella.


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A me, ma pare 'na strunzat'! Nessuno colpevolizza nessuno, ma se affermo che preferisco non essere vincolata agli orari di una persona che verrebbe a pulirmi la casa, e pur detestando farlo preferisco pulirla io, non capisco dove stia il rosicamento. Di contro, mi dà fastidio un'affermazione come la tua, che trovo un po' presuntuosella.


ciao animala.
tu le paghi le tasse?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non so se tu lavori o sei casalinga, ma se lavori 8 ore al giorno, esci di casa alle 7,40 del mattino e torni la sera alle 20 vedi che la voglia di amarti pulendo il cesso e stirando ti passa al volo.
> un gesto d'amore lo vedo più nel rinunciare a qualcosina per permetterti di far fare le pulizie a qualcuno, ovviamente, di tua fiducia.



brugolì, io esco da casa alle 7.30, di ore ne lavoro almeno 10 (senza considerare ovviamente i tempi per gli spostamenti) e non torno mai prima delle 21-22, spesso lavoro anche il sabato mattina, ma casa mia, bestemmiando e imprecando, la pulisco. Basta non fare accumulare la merda giorno per giorno, e quello che rimane da fare è ben poco. 
E di certo non metterei le chiavi di casa in mano a un estraneo... quando ho avuto chi mi puliva casa, lo faceva con me o il mio coinquilino presenti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ciao animala.
> tu le paghi le tasse?



Ciao bestiaccia.
Io pagare le tasse? Ma scherzi. Lavoro anche in nero. La mia busta paga è tarocca, ogni mese la preparano due cinesini di fiducia che hanno il laboratorio in paolo sarpi


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolì, io esco da casa alle 7.30, di ore ne lavoro almeno 10 (senza considerare ovviamente i tempi per gli spostamenti) e non torno mai prima delle 21-22, spesso lavoro anche il sabato mattina, ma casa mia, bestemmiando e imprecando, la pulisco. Basta non fare accumulare la merda giorno per giorno, e quello che rimane da fare è ben poco.
> E di certo non metterei le chiavi di casa in mano a un estraneo... quando ho avuto chi mi puliva casa, lo faceva con me o il mio coinquilino presenti.


vedi angelo, io sono pigra e quando torno la sera l'ultima cosa che mi viene di fare è mettermi a pulire.
è questione di modo di essere.
Considera poi che vivo sola e che essendoci poco  in casa si sporca di conseguenza molto poco. Anche quando organizzo cene le faccio al mercoledì sera perchè il giovedì viene il mio fido orsetto lavatore 
finchè posso permettermi questo lusso ringrazio la madonnina


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Care ragazze, buongiorno!

Io sono a casa tutto il giorno, ma vi assicuro che potessi, una donna che mi da una mano la prenderei... non ho il "bernoccolo" della casalinga, mai avuto, sono disordinata e i lavori li faccio solo perchè devo.
Ero un animale da ufficio, e ho deciso di dare le dimissioni per seguire i figli, ma temo di avere fatto la cavolata della mia vita!!!
Comunque ribadisco, magari potessi permettermi un aiuto!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Care ragazze, buongiorno!
> 
> Io sono a casa tutto il giorno, ma vi assicuro che potessi, una donna che mi da una mano la prenderei... non ho il "bernoccolo" della casalinga, mai avuto, sono disordinata e i lavori li faccio solo perchè devo.
> *Ero un animale da ufficio, e ho deciso di dare le dimissioni per seguire i figli*, ma temo di avere fatto la cavolata della mia vita!!!
> Comunque ribadisco, magari potessi permettermi un aiuto!!!!


ciao holly...che invidia.
potessi fare io la casalingua inquieta ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi angelo, io sono pigra e quando torno la sera l'ultima cosa che mi viene di fare è mettermi a pulire.
> è questione di modo di essere.
> Considera poi che vivo sola e che essendoci poco  in casa si sporca di conseguenza molto poco. Anche quando organizzo cene le faccio al mercoledì sera perchè il giovedì viene il mio fido orsetto lavatore
> finchè posso permettermi questo lusso ringrazio la madonnina



Io quando organizzo le cene invito il mio coinquilino. Io cucino e metto il cibo, lui lava i piatti e pulisce la cucina, dopo che gli ospiti sono andati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I giorni "normali", pulisco tutto subito. Ceno, lavo i piatti e pulisco la cucina, dopo che cena il mio coinquilino passo con il guanto bianco a fare l'ispezione, per vedere se ha pulito. Idem dopo la colazione. Dopo che mi lavo, lavatina a doccia bidet lavandino cesso (non che mi lavi nel cesso....). Una spolveratina infrasettimanale in camera non guasta mai. Le uniche stanze che tocco praticamente mai in settimana sono salotto (ce l'abbiamo solo perché la casa aveva 'sta stanza che avanzava, ma lo usiamo, credo, 3 - 4 volte all'anno), ripostiglio e.... la camera dei mostri. E su questa stenderei un velo pietoso. Quando ho ospiti, per evitare che ci entrino per errore, muro la porta


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io quando organizzo le cene invito il mio coinquilino. Io cucino e metto il cibo, lui lava i piatti e pulisce la cucina, dopo che gli ospiti sono andati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io comq sono molto ordinata, metto via tutto e non lascio mai un piatto da lavare.
tiè...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io quando organizzo le cene invito il mio coinquilino. Io cucino e metto il cibo, lui lava i piatti e pulisce la cucina, dopo che gli ospiti sono andati
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche tu hai la camera dei mostri!!!!
Io la chiamo camera degli orrori, è quella di mio figlio...
Per quanto la sistemo, è sempre nel caos!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Care ragazze, buongiorno!
> 
> Io sono a casa tutto il giorno, ma vi assicuro che potessi, una donna che mi da una mano la prenderei... non ho il "bernoccolo" della casalinga, mai avuto, sono disordinata e i lavori li faccio solo perchè devo.
> Ero un animale da ufficio, e ho deciso di dare le dimissioni per seguire i figli, ma temo di avere fatto la cavolata della mia vita!!!
> Comunque ribadisco, magari potessi permettermi un aiuto!!!!



Ciao hollyna,
la questione non è tanto l'ordine, per quanto mi riguarda, quanto la pulizia.
Per l'ordine, vado a periodi. Di base sono disordinata ma mi dà fastidio il disordine, quindi lo evito accuratamente. Attraverso però delle fasi (piuttosto rare) in cui faccio fatica a trovare il letto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Anche tu hai la camera dei mostri!!!!
> Io la chiamo camera degli orrori, è quella di mio figlio...
> Per quanto la sistemo, è sempre nel caos!!!

























la mia in origine, quando abbiamo stabilito la suddivisione della casa, doveva essere lo studio del mio coinquilino, che ha una camera molto più piccola della mia. Poi lui ha fatto l'errore di tardare a mettere su questo benedetto studio. Quindi abbiamo iniziato a piazzarci lo stenditoio perchè "tanto non dà fastidio". Poi una mia scarpiera (era nei patti). Poi la lettiera del gatto. Poi una sua cuccia. Poi la seconda cuccia (è viziata). Poi i suoi giochi. Poi un mio armadio per il cambio di stagione. Poi è stata piano piano invasa da tutto ciò che non trovava sistemazione nel resto della casa. Ogni tanto la metto in ordine. Ma dura non più di una settimana. La sola cosa che resta da fare è lasciare la porta aperta solo il tanto affinché la gatta ci passi e non guardare mai dentro


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Io comunque preferirei un po' di sporco mio alla pulizia di un estraneo.
L'unica volta che ho chiamato una signora è stato quando ho cambiato casa per la pulizia iniziale. Donna fidatissima me ne avevano decantato le lodi.
Poi ho visto che dopo aver pulito il bagno con la stessa spugnetta stava per passare alla cucina.
Ad ogni modo ho poi ripulito tutto, tranne i vetri.
Ho la lavastoviglie, quella sì, ma da pochi giorni.
Farei anche presente che se la persona fidatissima si dovesse fare male, vi levano anche le mutande... Incidenti sul lavoro... nero.
Appena sono arrivata nel condominio, per la pulizia delle scale ho fatto smettere di venire la signora che faceva le pulizie e ho preteso che ci rivolgessimo a una ditta con fattura.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io comq sono molto ordinata, metto via tutto e non lascio mai un piatto da lavare.
> tiè...



Anche io. Se sono in ritardo al mattino, lascio le tazze della colazione nel lavandino e le lavo quando torno o se proprio sono stravolta la sera, lascio i piatti alla mattina dopo, ma non è assolutamente una cosa ordinaria.
Poi, ripeto, sono forzatamente ordinata perché stare appresso all'ordine mi pesa, ma il disordine non lo sopporto, fosse per me butterei tutto all'aria... ma poi mi dà fastidio il risultato... comunque attraverso periodi di caos interiore ed esteriore, e a quel punto, si salvi chi può (fino a che arriva il momento, nel giro di qualche giorno, in cui dico "basta" e sistemo tutto. il problema è che spesso questo momento arriva la notte. e faccio mattina perché vengo presa dal raptus e svuoto anche armadi e cassetti e cambio la sistemazione di tutto. sono malata, aiutatemi :balloon


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io comunque preferirei un po' di sporco mio alla pulizia di un estraneo.
> L'unica volta che ho chiamato una signora è stato quando ho cambiato casa per la pulizia iniziale. Donna fidatissima me ne avevano decantato le lodi.
> Poi ho visto che dopo aver pulito il bagno con la stessa spugnetta stava per passare alla cucina.
> Ad ogni modo ho poi ripulito tutto, tranne i vetri.
> ...


*


*Nel condominio dove vive mia madre, ha fatto le pulizie per anni una signora,( naturalmente in nero) ad un certo punto, quando l'ha ritenuto giusto,  li ha denunciati... non so quanto hanno pagato...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Anche io. Se sono in ritardo al mattino, lascio le tazze della colazione nel lavandino e le lavo quando torno o se proprio sono stravolta la sera, lascio i piatti alla mattina dopo, ma non è assolutamente una cosa ordinaria.
> Poi, ripeto, sono forzatamente ordinata perché stare appresso all'ordine mi pesa, ma il disordine non lo sopporto, fosse per me butterei tutto all'aria... ma poi mi dà fastidio il risultato... comunque attraverso periodi di caos interiore ed esteriore, e a quel punto, si salvi chi può (fino a che arriva il momento, nel giro di qualche giorno, in cui dico "basta" e sistemo tutto. il problema è che spesso questo momento arriva la notte. e faccio mattina perché vengo presa dal raptus e svuoto anche armadi e cassetti e cambio la sistemazione di tutto. sono malata, aiutatemi :balloon



Non posso pensare a quello che sarebbe se vivessimo insieme noi due!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io comunque preferirei un po' di sporco mio alla pulizia di un estraneo.
> L'unica volta che ho chiamato una signora è stato quando ho cambiato casa per la pulizia iniziale. Donna fidatissima me ne avevano decantato le lodi.
> Poi ho visto che dopo aver pulito il bagno con la stessa spugnetta stava per passare alla cucina.
> Ad ogni modo ho poi ripulito tutto, tranne i vetri.
> ...


povera donnina magari aveva bisogno di lavorare.non si poteva mettere lei in regola?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io comunque preferirei un po' di sporco mio alla pulizia di un estraneo.
> L'unica volta che ho chiamato una signora è stato quando ho cambiato casa per la pulizia iniziale. Donna fidatissima me ne avevano decantato le lodi.
> Poi ho visto che dopo aver pulito il bagno con la stessa spugnetta stava per passare alla cucina.
> Ad ogni modo ho poi ripulito tutto, tranne i vetri.
> ...



Nessuno ti vieta di metterla in regola, la collaboratrice (anche perché sennò cat si incazza e ti denuncia).


----------



## brugola (28 Maggio 2008)

settimana scorsa lascio un messaggio al filippico:
non trovi che i vetri del salotto siano un pò sporchi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non posso pensare a quello che sarebbe se vivessimo insieme noi due!!!


Se vuoi fartene un'idea ti faccio parlare con il mio coinquilino. Le discussioni più grandi le abbiamo avute per la pulizia. Ha rischiato più volte di essere accoltellato. Tipo quando cucina (ovviamente 3 secondi dopo che io messo via lo straccio con cui ho finito di tirare a lucido la cucina) e lascia tutto unto d'olio. E quando glielo faccio notare dice "non avevo notato" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  a me parte il disco con frase preimpostata e gli chiedo "cosa cazzo ti costa spruzzare un po' di detergente e pulire sulla fiducia? ci vogliono 60 fottuti secondi". A seconda della sua reazione, litighiamo o meno. Una volta gli ho consigliato di non dormire la notte, perché rischiava grosso... e quanto ero seria!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Il fatto è che nel mio disordine trovo tutto... i guai cominciano quando le cose le ho messe nel posto giusto... non le trovo MAI !!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> settimana scorsa lascio un messaggio al filippico:
> non trovi che i vetri del salotto siano un pò sporchi?

























   un velato messaggio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il fatto è che nel mio disordine trovo tutto... i guai cominciano quando le cose le ho messe nel posto giusto... non le trovo MAI !!!!!



questo capita anche a me. ogni volta che sposto qualcosa o che le trovo un posto "fisso" e penso <devo ricordarmi che l'ho messa qua> è la volta che non la trovo più. Sto ancora cercando un libretto di assegni, ad esempio. Un paio di occhiali sono salati fuori dopo un anno... e via dicendo


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo capita anche a me. ogni volta che sposto qualcosa o che le trovo un posto "fisso" e penso <devo ricordarmi che l'ho messa qua> è la volta che non la trovo più. Sto ancora cercando un libretto di assegni, ad esempio. Un paio di occhiali sono salati fuori dopo un anno... e via dicendo



Come ti capisco....


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> povera donnina magari aveva bisogno di lavorare.non si poteva mettere lei in regola?


Certo, è stata la mia prima proposta, ma non ha voluto.
Non chiedermi perchè, perchè non lo so.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

rita onestamente io non ci credo che una che esce la mattina presto e torna tardi la sera riesca a tenere la casa come un fischietto.
io non so come...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rita onestamente io non ci credo che una che esce la mattina presto e torna tardi la sera riesca a tenere la casa come un fischietto.
> io non so come...



Boh, penso che se una vive sola... potrebbe pure essere... o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rita onestamente io non ci credo che una che esce la mattina presto e torna tardi la sera riesca a tenere la casa come un fischietto.
> io non so come...



quando rientro a lavorare ti invito a cena. E anzi, vorrei una laurea ad honorem (sia chiaro che sbarro la porta della camera dei mostri).


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando rientro a lavorare ti invito a cena. E anzi, vorrei una laurea ad honorem (sia chiaro che sbarro la porta della camera dei mostri).





Holly ha detto:


> Boh, penso che se una vive sola... potrebbe pure essere... o no?


ah be, se abiti da sola può starci.
se hai cane o bambini è diverso però...
il cane in sto periodo perde una tonnellata di pelo e tenendo le finestre aperte entra polvere e polline che mischiata al pelo fa un bel tappetino.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  poi corre libero sulla terra e sui prati e nelle amorevoli zampine resta il terriccio..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando rientro a lavorare ti invito a cena. E anzi, vorrei una laurea ad honorem (sia chiaro che sbarro la porta della camera dei mostri).


l'importante è che il nostro talamo nuziale sia a posto...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rita onestamente io non ci credo che una che esce la mattina presto e torna tardi la sera riesca a tenere la casa come un fischietto.
> io non so come...


Beh, forse perchè se non ci sta... non la sporca!


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Boh, penso che *se una vive sola*... potrebbe pure essere... o no?


... e la casa non e' grande, e' possibile tenere tutto in ordine e pulito ... ciao Holly!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh, forse perchè se non ci sta... non la sporca!


sì, ho precisato che se vivi sola è possibile


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah be, se abiti da sola può starci.
> se hai cane o bambini è diverso però...
> il cane in sto periodo perde una tonnellata di pelo e tenendo le finestre aperte entra polvere e polline che mischiata al pelo fa un bel tappetino..
> 
> ...



Non mi parlare di pelo... con due gatti, uno dei quali persiano...ti lascio immaginare cosa non ho in giro per casa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quando però, sono nell'altra casa e sono sola con mio marito, niente figlio e niente gatti... tenere pulito non m'impegna più di tanto.


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, ho precisato che se vivi sola è possibile


io riesco a fare un gran casino lo stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di pelo... con due gatti, uno dei quali persiano...ti lascio immaginare cosa non ho in giro per casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti presto il pilù??


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, ho precisato che se vivi sola è possibile



Come e' andata con il padre dei bambini?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto OK?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti presto il pilù??




Tanto per non perdere l'allenamento???!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah be, se abiti da sola può starci.
> se hai cane o bambini è diverso però...
> il cane in sto periodo perde una tonnellata di pelo e tenendo le finestre aperte entra polvere e polline che mischiata al pelo fa un bel tappetino..
> 
> ...




io ho gatto (anche il cane:il mio coinquilino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








































  )  . La lotta contro i peli sui divani l'ho persa ormai da tempo e rinuncio a combatterla. Ho messo su due bei teli che levo quando devo utilizzare i divani.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come e' andata con il padre dei bambini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì..glieli ho lasciati per tre giorni.
così era stato deciso.
direi che è andata bene
erano tutti molto felici.
tranne il quarto che ha fatto qualche storia quando mi ha vista andar via


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

Comunque io sono "comoda" perchè esco tutte le sere o quasi, tra svago e politica e mi prendo il lusso di lavarmi i capelli (lunghi) tutto il giorno. Un'ora di abluzioni, acconciatura e trucco. Mia madre ha lavorato una vita, aveva un marito, una figlia e un cane. Eppure le pulizie se le è sempre fatte.
Poi se una può e vuole avere aiuti, buon per lei. Io non sto dicendo che è un peccato mortale, dico solo che non è nella mia mentalità e non vorrei estranei a fare una cosa tanto intima come le mie pulizie.
Però una cosa mi fa incazzare. Quando le associazioni di casalinghe vanno in tv a chiedere pensioni dicendo che loro lavorano quanto le donne fuori casa. Perchè le donne che lavorano fuori, spesso, si ciucciano anche li lavoro delle casalinghe la sera o la mattina presto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho gatto (anche il cane:il mio coinquilino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ma il gatto è diverso da 35 chili di cane col pelo semilungo..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e la casa non e' grande, e' possibile tenere tutto in ordine e pulito ... ciao Holly!



la casa piccola è sicuramente più facile da tenere pulita ma più difficile da tenere in ordine. non sai mai dove cacchio mettere le cose. A me non basta manco questa, che è abbastanza grande, ma se non ci fosse la camera dei mostri allora si che ci sarebbe casino (e io sarei già mentalmente instabile come cat)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok ma il gatto è diverso da 35 chili di cane col pelo semilungo..



Lo so bene. A Roma avevamo un fantastico enorme cane bianco. Bellissimo, per carità, ma ci eravamo fatte impiantare l'aspirapolvere in un braccio. Comunque anche con il gatto non è una passeggiata.


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì..glieli ho lasciati per tre giorni.
> così era stato deciso.
> direi che è andata bene
> erano tutti molto felici.
> tranne il quarto che ha fatto qualche storia quando mi ha vista andar via



Bene ... vedrai che tutto si andra' per il meglio, porta pazienza


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la casa piccola è sicuramente più facile da tenere pulita ma più difficile da tenere in ordine. non sai mai dove cacchio mettere le cose. A me non basta manco questa, che è abbastanza grande, ma se non ci fosse la camera dei mostri allora si che ci sarebbe casino (e io sarei già mentalmente instabile come cat)



Io ho 3 Anima-li, un gatto e due cani enormi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sto sempre in guerra con i peli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'importante è che il nostro talamo nuziale sia a posto...


ci puoi scommettere le mutandine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho 3 Anima-li, un gatto e due cani enormi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora non ce la farei, veramente. Un cane dentro casa l'ho avuto una volta e mi rendo conto che non sarei in grado di affrontarlo ancora. Dovevo uscire con il rotolo adesivo in borsa e pulirmi la roba nell'atrio del palazzo, perché bastava che si strusciasse per far diventare bianchi i pantaloni neri. E quando ti avvicinavi alla porta era obbligatoria la strusciatina.
Però quanto mi manca, mi sono commossa più quando ho salutato lei di quando ho salutato la mia coinquilina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2008)

Comunque vorrei far notare che sembriamo delle casalinghe disperate che discutono. Il prossimo passo è consigliarci i prodotti migliori. Ad esempio, per lucidare i fornelli, voi cosa usate?


----------



## Mari' (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ora non ce la farei, veramente. Un cane dentro casa l'ho avuto una volta e mi rendo conto che non sarei in grado di affrontarlo ancora. Dovevo uscire con il rotolo adesivo in borsa e pulirmi la roba nell'atrio del palazzo, perché bastava che si strusciasse per far diventare bianchi i pantaloni neri. E quando ti avvicinavi alla porta era obbligatoria la strusciatina.
> Però quanto mi manca, mi sono commossa più quando ho salutato lei di quando ho salutato la mia coinquilina


Noi si siamo buttati/adattati alle tinte neutre  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   adddio al mero


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che sembriamo delle casalinghe disperate che discutono. Il prossimo passo è consigliarci i prodotti migliori. Ad esempio, per lucidare i fornelli, voi cosa usate?


il cillit bang mi pare ovvio ....... non lasciarlo spruzzato sul mobile troppo a lungo


----------



## Grande82 (28 Maggio 2008)

io hop un pensiero strano tutte le volte che qualcuno parla di 'proprie cose intime'.
Pernso che se la casa andasse a fuoco io dovrei uscire di corsa e lasciare tutto dentro..... 
non sono affezionata a quasi niente in particolare. Se la ragazza rompe qualcosa mi metto l'anima in pace (praticamente mai, ma ho pochissimi ninnoli), sono abituata a non lasciare granchè in giro e negli armadi metto a aposto io. La sera sono così stravolta che a malapena parlo. Al mattino sono sempre in ritardo (che il mio appuntamento sia alle 7.00 dall'altra parte della città, cosa frequente, o che sia alle 10.00 vicino casa). Per me la ragazza è un piccolo lusso, perchè finora o studiavo e i soldini li risparmiavo oppure non potevo permettermela. E' stato il primo lusso con lo stipendio aumentato. Al prossimo dovrò decidermi per l'epilazione definitiva... che ne ditE?!?!?


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io hop un pensiero strano tutte le volte che qualcuno parla di 'proprie cose intime'.
> Pernso che se la casa andasse a fuoco io dovrei uscire di corsa e lasciare tutto dentro.....
> non sono affezionata a quasi niente in particolare. Se la ragazza rompe qualcosa mi metto l'anima in pace (praticamente mai, ma ho pochissimi ninnoli), sono abituata a non lasciare granchè in giro e negli armadi metto a aposto io. La sera sono così stravolta che a malapena parlo. Al mattino sono sempre in ritardo (che il mio appuntamento sia alle 7.00 dall'altra parte della città, cosa frequente, o che sia alle 10.00 vicino casa). Per me la ragazza è un piccolo lusso, perchè finora o studiavo e i soldini li risparmiavo oppure non potevo permettermela. E' stato il primo lusso con lo stipendio aumentato. Al prossimo dovrò decidermi per l'epilazione definitiva... che ne ditE?!?!?


io ho fatto il contrario  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma credo sia proprio la concezione della casa .... per dire, ci sono persone che non faccio entrare in casa .... se con un determinato gruppo di amici si organizza una cena e so che c'è una determinata persona sanno già tutti che casa mia non è disponibile, se quella persona non c'è possono invadere tranquillamente ...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Maggio 2008)

*Time you were learning the miner's job and earning a miner's pay*

Tutti in miniera vi manderei 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_-z8ootg6Dc
(Io con questo tipo ci scenderei di corsa)


----------

